# is anyone here jewish?



## kateortamar (Sep 11, 2011)

Yep, I bet there are plenty of people on here who are Jewish. Count me in. I'm MO. I'm an enigma in my community though. Happy Shavuos.


----------



## LadyLark09 (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm a Messianic Jew


----------

